# first litters are big litters



## oldcluck (Apr 7, 2012)

My 2 does had their first litters on the 22nd of march. one had 12 and the other had 10. They have nursed them all. Those seem like awfully large litters for first time does. What do you all think? Also these are NZ/Californian cross. Do the black ears/nose colors come in later or are these guys going to be all white?


----------



## animalmom (Apr 7, 2012)

I have NZ/Cali and the kits all start out white.  As they get older the nose/ears/feet and tail turn very light grey and over time that becomes darker.  I couldn't tell from your pictures, outside of cute bundles of fur, but it seems to me there is at least one greying nose and a couple greying ears... I'd say they will be healthy, happy bunnies with various shades of color on their points.  I don't know the genetics on the point color, but I've not had a single all white bun out of my NZ/Cali breeders.

Good luck with these babies.  You are off to a great start.  My first litters are usually smaller, like 4 or 5 kits with larger numbers in subsequent breedings.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm surprised everyone's 1st time moms do so well. All of mine fail, every last one of them....


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 7, 2012)

oldcluck said:
			
		

> My 2 does had their first litters on the 22nd of march. one had 12 and the other had 10. They have nursed them all. Those seem like awfully large litters for first time does. What do you all think? Also these are NZ/Californian cross. Do the black ears/nose colors come in later or are these guys going to be all white?
> http://computx.us/images/buns.jpg http://computx.us/images/buns2.jpg


Cali's and NZW's are both bred for meat. Does are bred to have and successfully raise large litters.  Sounds like they are off to a good start.


----------



## brentr (Apr 7, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> I have NZ/Cali and the kits all start out white.  As they get older the nose/ears/feet and tail turn very light grey and over time that becomes darker.  I couldn't tell from your pictures, outside of cute bundles of fur, but it seems to me there is at least one greying nose and a couple greying ears... I'd say they will be healthy, happy bunnies with various shades of color on their points.  I don't know the genetics on the point color, but I've not had a single all white bun out of my NZ/Cali breeders.


I've got two litters 4 wks old, both of which are NZ/Cali crosses (one mom was NZ, one mom was Cali).  All but one kit in both litters have ended up with Cali markings.  16 kits between the two litters and only one pure white.  Not that it matters for these, since they're all headed to the freezer.


----------



## oldcluck (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, These too are headed for the freezer. I am thinking of saving a doe out of these litters. With litter sizes this big 3 does should provide me with lots of meat.


----------



## brentr (Apr 8, 2012)

oldcluck said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, These too are headed for the freezer. I am thinking of saving a doe out of these litters. With litter sizes this big 3 does should provide me with lots of meat.


Indeed.  I have a trio of does and have a consistent supply of rabbit meat.  Just what I wanted.

Be careful not to assume that EVERY litter will be this big, or that you'll never lose a kit from a litter.  You'll just frustrate yourself when something goes awry.  The law of averages is a very real thing!   It looks like you're on a great start, though.


----------

